# Eickhorn Canadian Bayonet 2000  (C7A2 type) Query



## 1feral1 (17 Apr 2008)

Factory serialising, say 001268 for example. I have observed that some of these new type bayonets in the CF system are no longer serialised, with just a maple leaf positioned vertically at the base of the blade (along with makers mark etc), as opposed to horizontally on the serialised versions. 

Are the CF straying away from the logistical nightmare of serialising bayonets? 

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks,


Wes

EDIT: Serialising does have some positive issues, as it deters both internal and external theft, and makes things more accountable/trackable, and its not this I am criticising, I jsut want to know why some are serialised, adn some are not.

Many former Com-Bloc have used serial numbers on AKM bayonets for decades, and some other countries also do this, the AR10 Sudanese contract bayonets for example, along with even Australia serialising (both by hand and machine) the unit level the M9 Bucks for our F88 FOW eqpt.


----------



## armyvern (17 Apr 2008)

Bayonets are a controlled part of weapons EIS, stored in lock-up etc.

But, they are no longer serialized (been well over 15 years since they have been) ... and their issues/receipts haven't been tracked by serial number for even longer than that.

Vern


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Apr 2008)

Thanks Vern.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## larry Strong (17 Apr 2008)

Out of curiosity would the Eickhorn hallmark be a squirrel with a sword?


----------



## Genetk44 (17 Apr 2008)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity would the Eickhorn hallmark be a squirrel with a sword?




ROFL ...good one ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Apr 2008)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity would the Eickhorn hallmark be a squirrel with a sword?



Yes there is a rodent/mini beast present, and that logo has been around since the 1960s or earlier. I have an early Stoner bayonet (c.1969) with storage compartment, as the same logo, and is the forerunner to the Eickhorn KCB-77 pattern of bayonet, and a close relative of the new Cdn CAN-BAYONET 2000.

I will endeavour to posts a few pics of the KCB77 varients I have obtained over the years, including an Indonesian paramilitary copy, courtesy of Timor Leste.


Regards,


Wes


----------



## larry Strong (17 Apr 2008)

Many thanks Wes. Actually the Squirrel logo goes back a ways further:

_"........The first mention of the name Eickhorn as it relates to cutlery is in 1356 when archives mention Eykorne as a hardener. 

The iconic squirrel logo made its first appearance about 1607. The design has changed over the years, but each incarnation has feature this trademark animal. But the story of this trademark being acquired by the Eickhorn family is fairly complex. 

As with so many of the Solingen trademarks the squirrel was used by various companies and there were some disputes over ownership. In fact the single squirrel was not used by Eickhorn until after WWI. Previously it was owned by Aug. Meis & Co., Maschinenfabrik and was only free to be used by Eickhorn when they Meis went out of business about 1920. That is why Eickhorn used the double squirrel logo starting in 1906.

The Eickhorn company was established in 1865 by Carl Eickhorn a grinder, merchant and manufacturer whose is descended from a family who has roots in the cutlery business going back 500 years....."_  


 http://www.worldknives.com/manufacturers/eickhorn-76.html?PHPSESSID=480c0d96ed18f48a6656e26202aa44b6

Eickhorn home page:
http://www.lbainternational.com/eickhorn/index.htm

Off of an early TR Heer dagger


----------



## TCBF (17 Apr 2008)

The blade should be about a foot longer.


----------



## MG34 (18 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Bayonets are a controlled part of weapons EIS, stored in lock-up etc.
> 
> But, they are no longer serialized (been well over 15 years since they have been) ... and their issues/receipts haven't been tracked by serial number for even longer than that.
> 
> Vern



Bayonets are no longer locked up they are issued to the soldier same as the rest of his EIS less magazines of course.


----------



## armyvern (18 Apr 2008)

MG34 said:
			
		

> Bayonets are no longer locked up they are issued to the soldier same as the rest of his EIS less magazines of course.



Yes, in first line units. 

They are part of the weapons EIS and are a controlled CTAT/ITAR item. A soldier in a first line Unit signs for that EIS -- it is then his responsibility to ensure that he keeps it secure when it's not on his person. And, when he fails to do so and it disappears and he reports his loss/theft/other --- there IS a not so nice investigation which occurs as it's considered weapons EIS.

Go over to your First line QM though -- and the extra bayonets are not just sitting insecure on the shelf. And, if they are, there's a security infraction occuring. Same as 2nd line, where we have hundreds of them kept in attractive stores lock-ups.

Bayonets are no longer tracked by serial number, haven't been for years, but are a controlled item -- just as I said originally.


----------



## MG34 (21 Apr 2008)

I am in a first line unit so just as I said originally bayonets are a pers issue item. I have zero interest with what second line units do with their kit or how they are control their items, but thanks for the UFI anyways.


----------

